# waubay



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Got a report from my brother on this one. Caught lotsa walleyes and perch. All fish were eaters but tight creel limits called for the release of most. Said it was similar to fishing DL, quite a few trees and fairly shallow. $63 for an annual nonres license, hmmmmm.... seems a bit steep to me. I'd like to try fishing there myself, but ND has plenty of angling opportunities.

Note to self, don't ever use an ice auger to drill post holes.


----------

